# rear camera + app



## stixmano (Aug 30, 2017)

Haven't seen a thread on this but I'm wondering if there's an app to view the rear camera? For instance, would be nice to know if I remembered to close the garage door while sitting in my apartment. Thanks,


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

There are garage door openers which can tell you if the door is open or not, and they aren’t too expensive. That’s more useful since you can check the door status and then close it from the same app.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

To the best of my knowledge, there is currently no way to view the rear camera image without being in the car.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Rumors that remote viewing of the cameras could be coming in a future release. No confirmation at this time.


----------

